# Menus for the ocean-cant get them from the VIA website



## Steve4031 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have not been able to access any of the menus on VIAs website. I am using google chrome.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Apr 30, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> I have not been able to access any of the menus on VIAs website. I am using google chrome.


On the main page select "plan" then "arrivals and departures". Scroll down to the line that reads "Timetables - Accessible version" and click there. It should show a list of city pairs grouped by regions which you can click on to see the timetables.


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 30, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> On the main page select "plan" then "arrivals and departures". Scroll down to the line that reads "Timetables - Accessible version" and click there. It should show a list of city pairs grouped by regions which you can click on to see the timetables.
> 
> View attachment 28268


I thought OP was asking about onboard meal service.

I suppose you could interpret it either way.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 30, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I thought OP was asking about onboard meal service.
> 
> I suppose you could interpret it either way.


Me, too


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 30, 2022)

I was looking for menus. I got to the page for menus for the Canadian and Ocean. I used to be able to pull up menus for the Canadian. But now I cant pull up menus for either train.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (May 1, 2022)

Sorry I misread and thought he was looking for schedules


----------



## joelkfla (May 1, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Sorry I misread and thought he was looking for schedules


Oh, I thought you thought he was talking about website navigation menus.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 1, 2022)

Steve4031 said:


> I was looking for menus. I got to the page for menus for the Canadian and Ocean. I used to be able to pull up menus for the Canadian. But now I cant pull up menus for either train.


The Canadian menus were gone off the website even before COVID.

No worries on that train, though. I was on it the first couple weeks of April and the food is still superb and the menus rotate each day...lamb chops, prime rib, salmon...yum


----------

